# Why not AMD for gaming



## bkpeerless (Aug 30, 2012)

I want to buy a Cpu Ram Mob PSU for rs 17000 for gaming 
I am interested in Amd buy most of my friends are recomending Intel I series. But I find them very costly. I want to know can i creat decent gaming Pc with Amd precessor . Plz give me the config. can it prerform like i5 or i7


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2012)

AMD has given up its competition with Intel in terms of computing capability. They have opted for the route of VFM and budget gaming segment , rather than designing high-end systems.

AMD builds its procesors on a less efficient architecture than Intel Sandy Bridges or Ivory bridges.
THe Performance Per Core is much higher in Intel I Series processors than in AMD.
Even a DUal-COre Intel I Series Core I3 will outperform quad-core AMD processors in terms of overall performance , specially gaming.

IMO , if you can afford a Quad-Core Intel I Series processor in that budget , then go for it.

AMD is only good if you are going to utilise all the cores present , and AFAIK , most of the games don't use more than 3-4 Cores.

Try to see if you can manage some Core-I5 models , it will be best and value for money.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2012)

for gaming, it depends a lot what GPU is ticking than what processor you are using. also resolution of the monitor plays an important part. you can't just couple a ancient GPU like the one listed in your signature 8600GT with a i7 3770 and expect it to trump a Phenom II X4 960 with a midrange HD7770 on a 1080p monitor.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

Cpu/Apu : AMD A6 3670 @ 6.5k
Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws X 4GB 1600 Mhz @ 1.8k
Mob: ASUS	F1A75-M @ 6.5k
PSU: Corsair VS450 @ 2.2k


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

as *Rishi* have already said...
well this is the config what would suggest of better performance..

cpu: i3 - 2120 @6.9K
mobo: MSI B75MA-P45 - 5K
ram: G-skill Ripjaws X 4GB @1600MHz - 1.8K
psu: corsair CX500 v2 - 3.2K

total - 16.9K

rest is your choice...

cheers!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> for gaming, it depends a lot what GPU is ticking than what processor you are using. also resolution of the monitor plays an important part. you can't just couple a ancient GPU like the one listed in your signature 8600GT with a i7 3770 and expect it to trump a Phenom II X4 960 with a midrange HD7770 on a 1080p monitor.


@OP , I think you should look at what SAM said. 
for gaming GPU plays a major role. CPU should be good enough so as not to bottleneck GPUs performance.

You haven't explained your requirements and budgets ,etc in details. O/w somebody would have given you precise suggestion.


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 30, 2012)

I have changed my graphic card to ati radion 6670
ok if i an going for i5 what should be my configuration.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2012)

^How much are you willing to spend on a CPU alone ??


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

bkpeerless said:


> I have changed my graphic card to ati radion 6670
> ok if i an going for i5 what should be my configuration.



but then you have to upgrade the budget...
if you do then tell us the new budget and we'll suggest something according to that...


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 30, 2012)

20k max
i mean what shouls be my budget if i go for i 5 gaming pc


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

Sandy Bridge Core I-5 2500k , can be good if you are looking forward to overclock your system.
A new one will cost somewhere around 12.9k rs.

There are lower versions of SB Core I5s too.  I think you will get a decent Ci5 SB CPU at around 10k .


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 31, 2012)

Check youself: 
* Intel i5-2400 -- 10.8k 
* Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -- 4.5k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 RAM -- 1.3k 
* Corsair CX-430v2 PSU -- 2.6k 
Total ---- 19.2k


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

2500k is way better than anything AMD can offer right now. Bang for the Buck. I have no idea about Ivory bridges though.



saswat23 said:


> Check youself:
> * Intel i5-2400 -- 10.8k
> * Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -- 4.5k
> * Corsair 4GB DDR3 RAM -- 1.3k
> ...


Good 1.


----------



## funskar (Aug 31, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Sandy Bridge Core I-5 2500k , can be good if you are looking forward to overclock your system.
> A new one will cost somewhere around 12.9k rs.
> 
> There are lower versions of SB Core I5s too.  I think you will get a decent Ci5 SB CPU at around 10k .



i5-2500k will not fit in his budget.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

You didn't read the post carefully. I have mentioned that other versions of Core I5 are available too , well within his budget like 2400 ,2300 , etc.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2012)

bkpeerless said:


> I have changed my graphic card to ati radion 6670
> ok if i an going for i5 what should be my configuration.



you have a HD6670 - so why not get a AMD quad core APU based config - this will allow you to C and if only gaming is your main priority then you can run the GPU in Hybrid CF mode with the APUs inbuilt GPU which will give you a lot better performance in games compared to any other configs.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

^Cheaper and way better suggestion , if gaming is the only priority.


Ability to CrossFire with APUs beefs up your system's gaming performance to a new level.
But just make sure you don't CF with a low end GFX card anyhow.

AMD APU+ HD6670 > CoreI5 + HD6670  [CF] - In terms of gaming.


----------

